# 05/06 A4 inside plz



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i wanted to ask you guys/gals a question. before i put her in drive, i always grab the stick before i press the brake. well today i notice when i press the brake, i here and feel a click that i never notice before. is this normal for all of use. iam asking because i have my 15,000 mile service in the morn and wanted to let the service writer know this.

next question. i want to tell the service writer that i think my car is running rich because i dont have to be on it to smell the sulfer it can be at a stop. you think can can check and or fix this?:cool


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I have an auto and don't feel a click, but I go for the shifter last. Just have them try it. I assume this happens all the time and not just while parked on a hill or something.

The smell could be anything from an exhaust leak to crap gas.

Do this:

With the windows up turn the vent control to reticulate and see if you still smell anything. If not, turn the vent back on for the dash vents and see if you smell it. If it's what you always smell it's from the engine bay. If you still don't smell it, it's from the underside or exhaust. This could help them figure it out. Don't diagnose the problem just describe the symptoms.


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

The click you feel is the shift lockout solenoid disengaging. It prevents you from shifting the car out of park if the brake pedal is not depressed. It is a safety feature.

If you have a sulfur smell, first try tank of a different brand of fuel. Some fuels are higher in sulfur content than others.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i wanted to ask you guys/gals a question. before i put her in drive, i always grab the stick before i press the brake. well today i notice when i press the brake, i here and feel a click that i never notice before. is this normal for all of use. iam asking because i have my 15,000 mile service in the morn and wanted to let the service writer know this.
> 
> next question. i want to tell the service writer that i think my car is running rich because i dont have to be on it to smell the sulfer it can be at a stop. you think can can check and or fix this?:cool



Mine does the same thing.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

One thing I've noticed on my car is there is absolutely no residue on the inside of the exhaust pipe tips. This is the cleanest burning engine I've ever had. Heck, this time of year, there's more tree pollen on the outside of the tips than there is anything on the inside.

I burn whatever's cheapest when I need it (premium grade). I've used Shell, Exxon, and Hess/Wilco.


----------

